# Tricare for Life



## Trainman95630 (Oct 19, 2013)

I was wondering if there are any retired US veterans over age 65 using Tricare for Life as your primary medical insurance. I'd be curious if that is a viable method for containing healthcare costs.

Thanks


----------



## rso1940 (Sep 12, 2009)

Trainman95630 said:


> I was wondering if there are any retired US veterans over age 65 using Tricare for Life as your primary medical insurance. I'd be curious if that is a viable method for containing healthcare costs.
> 
> Thanks


Go to TRICARE-OVERSEAS, read all about it, and establish your account. Works like the old CHAMPUS. I have been totally satisfied with the service.


----------

